# Ventura Highway



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Introducing, *Ventura Highway*, or _Speedway_. 
I'm a car movie nut, so this track is designed and decorated to look like a lot of those movies from back in the day.
Since most of those movies came out of California with a similar backdrop,
I installed a desert scene border along the back straightaway.
This really adds to the speed sensation when you drive along it.









It's basically a flat 4 lane road coarse that loops inside itself for the max amount of track in a small space.









I put peg board on the front in case I wanted to add hooks or shelves for drivers stations.
I think I like the idea of just hanging the controller on the edge with no station.

One feature I added that I like...
You can flip the direction on half the track. The track normally runs in the clockwise direction.
If you flip the terminal, the outside track runs counter clockwise.
Since the track is the same length either way around, you can run a realistic STREET race.
I can also flip the polarity at the relay to run the whole track either direction.









Back to the car movies.
I'll start with the one that cemented it all....













My dad took my mom to see *Bullit* when she was pregnant with me.
She got sick going over the hills during the car chase. 
I wish I could have seen it on the big screen!
Okay, here's the car chase...





Next is a movie I tried to catch on TV my whole life.
The actual trailer *Vanishing Point*.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Next up is another great movie, *LeMans*.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=7zhDKFhfEgg
I saw this when I was a kid, and never forgot it.









If you're hungry, slide on into Chuck's Cafe, like Dennis Weaver did in *Duel*.






















And shop next door.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I first saw this movie in about '82, and didn't know the name of it 'til about 10 years ago.













And WHY is pontiac gone?????????
I guess because they don't make movies like *Smokey and the Bandit* anymore.


















You can watch all the action from the grandstands.....









But you might wanna stop and get you a hot dog and a cold one first.


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

But you might wanna stop and get you a hot dog and a cold one first.







[/QUOTE]

It looks like everyone has had a few to many cold ones! LOL!

The backdrop looks great! Now add a little background music from America's Ventura Highway and you're good to go! Nice job!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

yankee_3b said:


> But you might wanna stop and get you a *hot dog* and a cold one first.


It looks like everyone has had a few to many cold ones! LOL![/QUOTE]

*...either that or they got some nuclear chili dogs out at Ventura!... Watch out, those things'll kill ya!! 

Nice job Rich.... I like the Ventura Highway name.. fits with those long flat straights. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd*


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

yankee_3b said:


> The backdrop looks great! Now add a little background music from America's Ventura Highway and you're good to go! Nice job!:thumbsup:


Here ya go!





I've liked this song every since I liked car movies. Here's a live in concert version.





It's not really CD quality, but I guess that's because they weren't playing a CD in the background.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, now I know what you wanted the jag for!!! :lol: Nice batch o' movie clips Rich!!! I done spent the whole evening watching chase scenes!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I think I'll pass on the chili dog.. Looks like everyone drank the kool aid... Oops.. sorry, me bad!! :tongue:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great vids and track shots! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Uh, Did Pussy Galore fly over with some sleeping gas (James Bond "Goldfinger")??? Looks like a fast track Rich, like the long straights!!! Nice work with the backdrop...RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Better call Larry the health inspector!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Excellent set up NTx. I see I have a long way to go.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

NTX-love the layout as well as matching cars to famous movies.
Very entertaining post!
Jim


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Do commercials count?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Do commercials count?


It sure does!
Man, I totally forgot about that commercial!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Do commercials count?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZzXHq7gKN8


This commercial counts!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

!!!!!! OMG, action and destruction galore - that layout IS a movie trailer! Including a sci-fi horror movie in the infield LOL. Enjoyed the thread and the film clips Rich, and what a track!!!!!!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Rich, Great layout and fantastic detail with the cafe, dirty rig and the hotdog stand. Backdrop & Wall Posters add to the track experience. ...RL


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I never saw that whole commercial just the truncated ones. Awesome, great clip!
Jim


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*this is an archive if I ever saw one...*

Rich,

I glanced at this thread real quick and will be coming back real soon but, need to hit the slot cave right now. Looks great and can't wait to see all the clips posted here. 

Bob...brb...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Duel Correction*

Well, I got a better car to stand in for the 71 Valiant.










It's a Dash 67 GTX.










It IS a _Plymouth_ at least.










The stock Tjet hubs look like the ole dog dish hub caps to boot.
I shaved the hood scoops off and painted it red. That's real sand on the sides.










With the release of the new rigs, maybe AW will put out a Duel set.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

A couple more shots of the track.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Awesome Rich.....*

Diggin it :thumbsup::thumbsup:.... nd


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Here's the latest to race out on Ventura Highway.


































Sparky's just wondering what the heck is goin on!










I forgot that Wes had done a Larry Charger already. I crashed this one up a bit.
If only I had a train crossing somewhere on my track! (There's a train in DUEL as well).

Rich


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

This is soo cool! Awesome job man! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool!! A double feature matinée. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Pass the popcorn, Wes!!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Zootmaster (Jun 12, 2008)

*Awesome*

Man that layout is awesome. Nice job on recreating the scene. You the man.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, you know Rich.. If you want to do your favorite scene right, you need to get on of them mini RC helicopters to chase the charger... :lol:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I like bent up slot cars :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Road Warrior*

Thanks Guys,
I'm havin a blast with all this stuff.
Of course, no movie car collection would be complete without the Road Warrior.







































I've got the Road Warrior on DVD, but I've never seen Mad Max.
I heard Thunderdome was the best one, I haven't seen that one either.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Track Crew*

Well folks,
I would like to introduce you to one of our track residents.... meet "Charles"










*Charles* is *in charge* of track maintenance on the south end of the track.










This will include the track itself, the signs, and scenery.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Tell him to quit screwing around and get back to work!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

What's he doing?? Hunting wabbits??


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Hmmm, tell Charles if he's going to live this close to civilization he needs an outhouse.
Is that a shotgun, a bottle or a banjo he's holding? In any case I'm gonna keep my distance! 

Man, that looks great!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Infield updates*

I've been working on the concessions area...


















The pit garage area....










And the infield parking area.










I picked up a some grandstands over the past few months...










The drywall tape, painted gray with primer, looks pretty good, and snaps into place behind the LifeLike guardrails.










Still a ways to go, but I hope to have the scenery completely finished by tomorrow night. :drunk:

:thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Rich - it looks great!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looks great. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

The drywall tape looks like that old chicken-wire fence you used to see all the time.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice job Rich... Charles is all over it eh? nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Shaping up there Rich!! :thumbsup: Any problems with them ice cream vendors fighting for position?? :lol:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

If you want to fill up those grandstands, go here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-sitting-Pas...ys_Hobbies_Model_Railways?hash=item1e588ea621

I have no affiliation, just thought it was a good deal.
hojoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good Tex!!! You gonna make the diecast boys happy, when they see all those wagons and other sit-arounds. Fence turned out good...RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks good! GK:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

{{{{{{{{{sigh}}}}}}}}}} I´m missing my track already. This may be a long month!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I picked up some more buildings here in Brasil. Can´t wait to get back and see how they look on the track!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Okay, I just couldn´t wait to post pics. These are replicas of actual places in Brasil.
I picked the ones that would fit into my layout, but if I had the cash on me, 
I would have bought them all. These are plaster castings, painted and detailed.










































These were intended to hang on the wall, but will work perfect around the outside of my layout.
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :hat:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

cool Rich, your right, it they would make a perfect 3d backdrop


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Very much in keeping with your desert theme too!!! Nice!!! :thumbsup: nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin' good Rich!!! They ought to make a great addition to the track!! :thumbsup: 

I see you have been checking up on Charles to make sure he's doing his job while you're away. He doesn't move around much, does he? :tongue:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Rich - Are you sure Charles is okay with them there Bra Zil imports?

Where did you get the drivers that you have on pit row?

Jim


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

T-jetjim said:


> Rich - Are you sure Charles is okay with them there Bra Zil imports?


I´m sure anything other than Chinese will be a welcome addition.



T-jetjim said:


> Where did you get the drivers that you have on pit row?


These are actually 1/72 pilots that I painted up as drivers. :thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Rich - Perfect, I didn't think about pilots. I need seem trackside officials and flagmen, maybe aircraft carrier figures would work.

Jim


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Lookin' good Rich!!! They ought to make a great addition to the track!! :thumbsup:
> 
> I see you have been checking up on Charles to make sure he's doing his job while you're away. He doesn't move around much, does he? :tongue:


Yeah Rich those buildings are going to look great on you layout! 

Tell Charles to go check out Bobs Hot Dog Stand. Eat Em' up boys. 2 for a buck Christmas day special going on right now.

Bra...love your layout detail Rich...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

There's been alot go on since I got back. I'll have to post pics.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

yes please!love how the track's shaping up!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*when?*

 POST, POST, POST, POST  POST, POST, POST, POST  POST, POST, POST, POST  POST, POST, POST, POST  POST, POST, POST, POST  POST, POST, POST, POST  POST, POST, POST, POST  POST, POST, POST, POST

Bob...still waiting...zilla


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> There's been alot go on since I got back. I'll have to post pics.


You're such a tease
hojoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> There's been alot go on since I got back. I'll have to post pics.


NO CAMERA!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

In DC this weekend, stuck in a snow storm. Anyone out this way?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, I never did post any more pics.
It's been a year since I envisioned this track and tore my old track down to start this one.
I've had lots of fun with it, but I still miss my oval.

I feel another track build coming on.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

You know it took me two days to read and watch all the video's in this thread, but you forgot a few great movies. One of my favorites was 1976's Gumball Rally.






Some of those cars should be pretty easy to do.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I cleaned the buildings and scenery off the track. Gonna do some cleaning and look at some changes. Might reverse the polarity, change the direction. Believe it or not, most guys in our area don't like this track just because it runs clockwise, like a real road coarse. The other half because they have gotten spoiled with MaxTrax. What a bunch of whiners.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Give 'em some kerosene rags to tie to their ankles.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bumpin this for some interested parties.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, it's our traditional "Friday after Thanksgiving" race, and it's gonna be here!
The track is cleaned, run in, batteries charged, and ready for a full nights racing!










No changes. We're gonna try it again as is. I think it's gonna be way better with 18v.

I'll post more pics this weekend.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's about time Charles got it cleaned off!!!! :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Race Night!*

Well folks,
we had our first race night in almost a year. We being the East Dallas group.










Boxes and boxes of cars!










Testing and qualifying...










A couple of customs I did out of the JL nascar bodies.
Wow, I haven't seen these in a while!!! We obviously haven't raced them.










And... the first night Thunderbird Speedway has been run on.










We mostly just tested and talked. Catchin up was fun, it was good to see everyone.
We plan to do this again in a couple of weeks. (fingers crossed) XX


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*All camped out*

Hey Randy,
I saw you and Rick talking campers in your shop thread, and thought I would show off one of my campers,
but I didn't wanna highjack your thread.

Here's Chuck's humble home.


















Sometimes he just sits and watches the traffic in the evenings....


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hahahahaha. Just noticed this. Chuck's trailer is awesome.

Man, I gotta do some landscaping.

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> Hahahahaha. Just noticed this. Chuck's trailer is awesome.
> Man, I gotta do some landscaping.
> --rick


Thanks Rick.

I got some sample stuff from Lowe's and used a bit in his trailer for the carpet.
Tryin to catch that 70s vibe. It _is_ an old trailer.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Here's Chuck's humble home.
> 
> [
> 
> ...


Looks cool Tex, but are you sure Sparky didn't build that from a houseboat???  Just judging by the lookout deck...RM
P.S. Hijacking is welcomed


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Thanks Rick.
> 
> I got some sample stuff from Lowe's and used a bit in his trailer for the carpet.
> Tryin to catch that 70s vibe. It is an old trailer.


Now this is detail.

BZ


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You might boost Charles' morale by gettin' him something to sleep on... Just sayin'...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

He is sleeping.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah, does want to get the new carpet dirty, huh? LOL


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Revamp?*

Okay, gonna try something new here.

This has been kinda buggin me for a while. 
If I didn't like oval tracks so much, this wouldn't be an issue.
Thunderbird Speedway is fun, but just not big enough for my taste.
I took some 18" turns off this layout to help revamp Larry's track.
It's what's got me thinking in this direction, and I might as well do it now.

Here's my current layout...

















Basically, I wanna put an oval on the outside, again.
This time, I want to move the curve section on the far right to the end of
the inside two straightaways and build oval around it. It would mirror the other end.

There is not a sizable HO oval track known to be in the DFW area.
One has been rumored to be in the Denton area, but this is not confirmed.
Mine will be the first operational race oval in these parts of Texas.

I'm gonna order some turns and post pics of the progress.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Looking like Ventura's headed for North Carolina...first time on your thread very cool!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks jobo!

Well, I ordered some track Tuesday. 4 18" curves to complete my track until I can order more.

Got an email back today. Those curves are on backorder until April. 
I wish they would have said that on the website.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I had the same thing when I ordered them a year ago. I finally wound up getting them straight from Racemasters. When you get them make sure the rail height is high enough. I had to raise the rails slightly on half the ones I got but the 15" curves I ordered at the same time were all good.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't specify, but I ordered them off AFXracing.com
I can probably pay a few more bucks and buy them off eBay,
but I'm not sure if anyone on their has a real inventory.
if not, I may wind up in a worse situation.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, I got some track from Joe, (Grandcheapskate), I gotta say, pretty high quality stuff.
I tried the oval thing, but I just couldnt stand tearin up the road coarse. It's just too much fun.
If I ever get to route a track, I'll build an oval then.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

An oval is just a drag strip with a return lane Rich.... LOL


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

slotcarman12078 said:


> An oval is just a drag strip with a return lane Rich.... LOL


And a road course is usually just a drag strip with a return lane for inebriated drivers!! :wave:

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Lookin to clear this track table back off this weekend, for running and photo shoots.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

NTx,

I know that I'm mad late on this and just jumped on it. Maybe I overlooked it, but I didnt see the car scene from the Seven Ups. That's one of my favorites.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Rick Carter said:


> NTx,
> 
> I know that I'm mad late on this and just jumped on it. Maybe I overlooked it, but I didnt see the car scene from the Seven Ups. That's one of my favorites.


And one of mine! (RIP Roy.)

I just haven't got around to my Pontiac conversion on a Nova yet,
and I'm not sure what would make a good candidate for a Catalina.
Hope to knock it out soon, glad you're a fan.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

True indeed! I'm going to be out that way in the Spring. I'll hit you about a week.or so before I get there.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is it just me, or did the pics from the first few pages disappear?


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

There seems to be a strange silhouette of Abraham Lincoln where the pictures used to be.
>Tom<


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nope...*



Super Coupe said:


> There seems to be a strange silhouette of Abraham Lincoln where the pictures used to be.>Tom<


It's George Clooney... Rich is a huge Clooney fan.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's actually the myspace silhouette. They say they haven't changed anything on their end,
so I guess I'll have to pm Hank about it. It would be a real pain to have to go through all
my posts and have to update all the pictures.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Let's start this thing again...*

Well, everyone knows how this thing started out...










There's been some changes over the past couple of years, so I decided to change it more.

I had to move some stuff here from what was my shop, so I brought my shelves.









I wanted to move my track on this side of the room so I could put a shelf over it.









Add some paint from my paint cabinet...(I did away with the shelves to keep this stuff away from _you know who_)









Added a level shelf...

















And my idea was to add something like this...









I think this is gonna work better....









Now I just gotta get busy cleaning and organizing.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh man, you have one heck of a job ahead of you...:freak: Keep plugging away at it Rich.. You'll get there. Maybe Sparky has some room in his shop for a little storage?


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Gosh, Rich, how'd you get my workshop in your garage? I feel your pain...but in the end it'll be worth it!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Go Rich Go....Holey move things around Batman. 

What does this Rich guy do for fun?

Race slot cars...that exlplains Everything. lol

Bob...you can do it...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Saturday's progress.*

A bit more organized, still a ways to go...










I see daylight at the end of the tunnel...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> A bit more organized, still a ways to go...


Hope everybody is OK from the storm that came through Tex... It's amazing how the wind can stack things up...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Getting closer still...*

I got the track almost completely cleared today.









I have something new and special planned for this end of the track!!!









All in all, I'm pretty happy with how it's turning out.









Next, I will remove the front panels and slide the track surface out a little.
Then I can relocate the wiring to the other side of the track. I'm gonna put 
the track computer on a rolling cart under this side of the track. A flat screen 
monitor will be mounted on the wall. I'm kinda split between using one printer
cable input into the puter, and wiring the drag strip as additional lanes on that
cable, OR, using a separate cable for the drag strip and road course, and using
a switch box to select the track sensors going to the computer.

What do you guys think?


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

So what are the chances of you being in the next series race?? Would love to come over and run on that track!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yes, an A/B switch is feasible for your timing needs. you are not likely to be using both tracks simultaneously.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

alpink said:


> yes, an A/B switch is feasible for your timing needs. you are not likely to be using both tracks simultaneously.


The extra resistance in the switch and length of cable could possibly degrade the signal, but it's worth a try :thumbsup:

Do they still make parallel port A/B switches


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I used A/B switch for Trik Trax Drag Trax timing system when I had 1/24 and 1/64 drag strips together side by side.
there was no degradation. ETs, MPHs, RTs were the same with it out of circuit as in.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

rbrunne1 said:


> Do they still make parallel port A/B switches


No...

but I happen to have a couple.

The switch will completely disconnect the other cable not in use.
The only resistance may be in the switch itself, on the contacts, but a clean switch should work.

If I get the program I want running, I may be using two different computers altogether.
Do they make a/b switches for monitors???


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

maybe not, but many monitors have multiple inputs and that could be your answer?


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Rich
This may be the hootus you're looking for:

http://www.altex.com/Tripp-Lite-2-P...tch-w-Audio-Cables-B004-VPA2-K-R-P149348.aspx

Says it lets you access, control, boot and reboot two PS/2 enabled computers from a single console (keyboard, monitor and mouse).

If anyone makes what you are looking for Altex will have it or know what it is. They have a location in Carrollton next to Addison airport and one on I-30 at cooper.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

why not just use on DVI cable and one VGA cable from the monitor and toggle the monitor as needed, from vga to digital signals.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. 
I guess I could just move the monitor cable from one computer to the other.
I use the DOS powered SRM for my road course on a Win98 computer.
I'm hoping to use a new drag racing program for the strip, but it needs XP or later.

I'll figure something out.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*The speed of light...*

I'm gonna break down my light system for you to see.

On the surface, this looks great. 
I took an old AFX timing tower and removed the guts, installed a light.









I lined the inside with aluminum tape, for heat protection, and to keep the light inside.
I also added some foil for extra protection. Even though I use a 15w bulb, it still builds heat.









I use a 15w EXIT sign bulb. This one is about 5" long and the element runs the length of the bulb.

















It's not pretty on the inside, Sparky built it, but hey, it works great.

















I was gonna paint it, but I really dig the vintage decals.


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

*Thanks for posting these*

Hi Rich,

Thanks again for posting these. The exit bulb that you used are a lot longer than the one I found at Lowes, so I gotta go back and find one your size, or re-think my set up. The one I found was 15 watts, but used the candelabra sized base (its wee smaller). I might just go back and buy another one and wire it from the other side. I'll post photos.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Open the hood...*

Here's a rare look under Ventura Highway.










I'm rerouting the wiring under the track. It also needs some added support.
This is the end with the big turn, and clay mountain. Support needed.










The middle is well supported...









The two turn end may need another support. This sound board isnt too sturdy.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like plenty of room for a subway system under there.lol Track is looking good.
>Tom<


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Tom,
Hmmmm.... a Subway....


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*A Sound solution....*

I am 'upgrading' my speakers from the ones on the right, to the ones on the left.
The new ones sound great and have bass boost, and can be painted to match photos on box.
The Brazilian 'no parking' sign is to deter my TM from laying stuff on the track as she walks in the door.










This is all gonna work out great as soon as I finish hooking it all up.
Hmmm... maybe I should've written something down before I took it all apart?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

tonesua said:


> Hi Rich,
> 
> Thanks again for posting these. The exit bulb that you used are a lot longer than the one I found at Lowes, so I gotta go back and find one your size, or re-think my set up. The one I found was 15 watts, but used the candelabra sized base (its wee smaller). I might just go back and buy another one and wire it from the other side. I'll post photos.


My bulb is mid sized. It is in between a regular size bulb socket and the small sockets.
I could not find the socket at the big box hardware stores, but they had the bulbs.
The socket I am using is from a desk lamp from IKEA.


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> My bulb is mid sized. It is in between a regular size bulb socket and the small sockets.
> I could not find the socket at the big box hardware stores, but they had the bulbs.
> The socket I am using is from a desk lamp from IKEA.


]

I took some pics with my crappy phone camera: It took a while for my phone to send them to phone to my email:
























I have a feeling that I am going to have to add another candelabra base on the other side of the track. Would there be enough light?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Put a couple stainless steel rollers up top and you can keep your hotdogs warm while you're racing!! :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nathan's or Ballpark???


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd go with the Nathan's... Them Ballparks plump too much, which would either cause limited warming space, or an eventual hot road hazard!:devil:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tony, the pics turned out pretty good. I like the paint job on it.
Makes me have second thoughts about painting mine.
If I add the rotisserie, I'll have to slap a 7-eleven sign on it.


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

It got the flat white treatment, as it was missing all the cool decals that are usually found on them: tag Hueuer, etc. 

The flat white reminds me of the color used in so many of the 1960's era tracks.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Too funny....*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Hmmm... maybe I should've written something down before I took it all apart?


... :lol: One of the reasons I always enjoy your build threads Rich... With good humor and even against all odds... you clean it up, straighten it out, and make it work !! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

you'll probably end up looking at it and saying why did I do it that way...and improve the design. keep us posted...i usually cut up the rats nest when my fishing line backspools...kind got that feeling here:freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

jobobvideo said:


> you'll probably end up looking at it and saying why did I do it that way...and improve the design. keep us posted...


An improvement has been in order for a while.

For almost fifteen years, we have enjoyed the ease of changing lanes without
having to mess with them dang clips. These Edison outlets have been great.









But, with the arrival of my son, and some of my friends grandkids, it goes without
saying, the dangers of having one of these laying around.










The search was on to find something just as easy, just as cheap, but safer.
So, I had this idea.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

... Add a little paint...










and there you go...


















Red white blue and black lanes...










And this...










is now replaced with this....










Much safer. :thumbsup:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sweet!!!


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Brilliant !


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

*updates on the backyard 500 What is up with my port:*



tonesua said:


> Hi Rich,
> 
> Thanks again for posting these. The exit bulb that you used are a lot longer than the one I found at Lowes, so I gotta go back and find one your size, or re-think my set up. The one I found was 15 watts, but used the candelabra sized base (its wee smaller). I might just go back and buy another one and wire it from the other side. I'll post photos.


To give you an update, I never did find long bulbs like yours. The ones at ikea were not sold as stand along bulbs. I gave everything a rest for a month or two (with all the washin' and the fixing, and the summer getting in the way) and picked up where I left off:
I can't LPT2000 to read laps. I looked at my port configurations and found this for the printer port:
lpt 1 port settings :
0378-037f 
0778- 077b
dma 03

Could this be the reason it isn't working? I see that it has two conflicting settings? ( i am looking for a little guidance from the computer experts on this board)
I get one lane reading laps at 2 second intervals (usually lane 4). 
I am running an xp laptop with LPT1 printer port. I have some screen shots of my settings in LPT1 to Greg Braun, but haven't heard back.
Tony


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This track is still going strong. Need to revamp the scenery...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> It's actually the myspace silhouette. They say they haven't changed anything on their end,
> so I guess I'll have to pm Hank about it. It would be a real pain to have to go through all
> my posts and have to update all the pictures.



Well, I did it...


I went through and updated all the pics throughout this thread.
If you quoted me and the pic doesn't show in your quote, 
you can copy the image address in the new pics to fix it, if you want.

Thanks for lookin. _Might get around to the Thunderbird thread next._


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Just a little routine thread maintenance. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Just a little routine thread maintenance. :thumbsup:


Actually, I figured out it was something I did on Myspace™.
I had rearranged my albums to better suit my needs.
They never found the answer, but with a little testing, I 
discovered my albums were not just an interface. 
When moved, the address of the pictures change. Oops!!!
I don't know if this is the same with photobucket.
I've gone back to using myspace(classic), because its easier 
to use than photobucket™.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup, PB is the same, only it's now... ahem... New and improved!!! Issues with pix loading in the wrong order.. All your old pix before the switch go ahead of your new pix. You can reverse the order, but then all your old pix are in the wrong order. My get around is making a new album for everything I load. It's actually faster that way. My album list total is about 20, verses paging through 800+ pix to find what I just loaded.

Now if they could only fix the slide show link!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I know this the "Track Building" section, but some destruction has gone on of some note worthy importance.

Tropical storm "Willy" has hit the island of Charles...










A closer look at the damage...










This tractor was thrown around like it was a toy...










Debris is being hauled away by the truck load...










Fastest way outta town is in a straight line...


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice, Great idea on the new connection option for the controllers.

I see the boys have the dump truck loaded for ultimate weight transfer and traction, now if you could only figure out how to dump it while going down the track to lessen the weight you would have it made.

Boosted


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Boosted check your PM's.
Rick


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Rick you got one back

Boosted


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Took the ol track down yesterday....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ow-ee!

Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

great track 

FAST !!!!

9" radius or bigger turns

Did anybody ever do a "map" or inventory of track?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Changed the race track over to a town layout with intersections.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome Rich!! I bet Will loves it!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, 7 years ago...



NTxSlotCars said:


> Introducing, *Ventura Highway*, or _Speedway_.
> I'm a car movie nut, so this track is designed and decorated to look like a lot of those movies from back in the day.
> Since most of those movies came out of California with a similar backdrop,
> I installed a desert scene border along the back straightaway.
> ...


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't see the tanker truck chasing Weaver anywhere. :grin2:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

We had fun with this track...


----------

